# Does a Deer Shotgun need to be plugged?



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

For 2015 Ohio Deer Gun season does your shotgun need to be plugged? Everything I read in regulation handbook states that "only 3 shells" can be loaded in the gun. But it does not state that the gun must be plugged......... 

Need everyone's help in settling this debate with my dad... he is insisting that the gun must be plugged.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Short answer? No. It does not.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I think from what Ive read that it does not need to be plugged but you will be on an "honorary" system and are only allowed to have three [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

No plug required - they removed the requirement because of the PCR rifles.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Less Stress, show your Dad page 2 (basically the inside front cover) of the 2014-2015 regs book. Under "CHANGES" the second item says, "The regulation that shotguns must be plugged for deer hunting has been rescinded. etc."


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

In my opinion, it is a good idea to Have it, you wont have to unload your gun to check capacity at an awkward moment !!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> I think from what Ive read that it does not need to be plugged but you will be on an "honorary" system and are only allowed to have three [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


im with scum_frog on this one. I've read that you do not have to plug your gun but you can only have 3 shots loaded to be legal. so good luck and have fun.
sherman


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

As others have mentioned it is no longer required.....we all just left our plugs in thinking 1) no reason not to since you can;t have more than 3 any way 2) on the rare chance we get checked it will be that much easier for the officer

Never saw the need for more than 3 any way, but that is an entire different topic!LOL


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> As others have mentioned it is no longer required.....we all just left our plugs in thinking 1) no reason not to since you can;t have more than 3 any way 2) on the rare chance we get checked it will be that much easier for the officer
> 
> Never saw the need for more than 3 any way, but that is an entire different topic!LOL


Good point, Fish-N-Fool! And one I forgot to mention! I have a plug in my shotgun and will NOT be taking it out. Why bother? The law does not require you to do so, and if you hunt migratory birds, you're all set! 

As far as the "cheaters" go, who we've all seen and/or heard, all they're doing is wasting lead, money, and just maybe, deer!


----------

